# Thread deleted, why?



## cheese_za (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi All,

I posted a thread yesterday and see this today:

Thread deleted by Johanna
Reason: Personal information

Any idea why? I did not post any info that wasn't available online or on posters. The cell numbers are on the DHA website and I can't see how email addresses for public servants would be regarded as Personal information. I also doubt I put any of my own personal info there.

It also seems like before I can send PM, I need to have 5 posts.

I would just like to know so as to avoid this in the future.

Thanks


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

cheese_za said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I posted a thread yesterday and see this today:
> 
> ...


Your thread was "hidden" by another moderator, I have reinstated the thread. 
Yip, you need to post five times before you can use the PM facility.


----------



## cheese_za (Apr 17, 2013)

Johanna said:


> Your thread was "hidden" by another moderator, I have reinstated the thread.
> Yip, you need to post five times before you can use the PM facility.


Thanks


----------

